# Tool Cabinet



## Chris Knight (24 Aug 2005)

It is so long ago that I mentioned building this that I thought a small update was in order. Everything that could go wrong has done so and even though it feels like a lifetime, I am surprised it has got this far. It is essentially a copy of the Andy Rae tool cabinet featured all over the web. My troubles started right with trying to copy something else - I have much better luck with my own plans!

It is essentially post and panel construction with veneered panels ( I have been using 1.5mm thick veneer on 12 mm ply substrate and the pull of this buckled crotch veneer has been really vicious. One lower door is a little warped but three others were put in the trash before I discovered how to apply the veneer without making a pretzel of the door. Fortunately I had just enough veneer to complete what you see so far.

I have had to build it up in the shop, it is so large it started being used to a degree from the moment the frame was constructed - had to earn its space! That is why you see the doors and cock beading unfinished for example. Next come all the inside drawers - a whole bank of 20 or so in the top cabinet under the shelf - also plane cubbies etc etc. etc. I update you when it's finished , next year with a bit of luck!


----------



## Philly (24 Aug 2005)

Chris
It certainly is looking fantastic!!! :shock: 
That veneer is going to be worth the hassle!
Look forward to seeing how it comes out,
cheers
Philly


----------



## frank (24 Aug 2005)

chris i noticed philly never even mentioned that little plane hiding in that nice tool cabinet 8) 8)


----------



## Nailer (24 Aug 2005)

:lol: ...a bit of a drive by gloat methinks 


Very nice cabinet BTW.....looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## frank (24 Aug 2005)

errr kev i think a gust of wind must have blew the door open just as he took the piccy :wink: 8) 8)


----------



## Scott (24 Aug 2005)

Chris 

It's looking great so far. That mahogany might be a pain but it certainly has the "Wow" factor! 8) 

Can't wait to see it finished

Not saying a word about the S&S gloat! :lol:


----------



## Waka (24 Aug 2005)

Chris

Very impressive, really like the veneer, must be worth the effort, did you use a vacuum press?


----------



## Alf (24 Aug 2005)

Very, very tasty, Mr K.  That crotch veneer may have driven you crazy but oh brother, what a sight to behold. Lovely jubbly. =D> =D> =D> =D> That manky old plane has a home that's gonna be worthy of it all right. :wink: Just need a home worthy of the tool cabinet now... May I be the first to offer re-homing facilities? :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## jonny boy (24 Aug 2005)

HI,

Wonderful job, having the tools in such a nice cupboard really encourages you to keep the workshop space in a tidy way.

cheers,
jon.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Aug 2005)

Hi Chris

So it really does exist!! How have you managed to stop showing it off before now?

It looks absolutely beautiful.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Aug 2005)

Thanks everyone,

Yes, when it's finished, it should provide a worthy home for that little plane - and Alf, if I ever have to give it up, I shall definitely think of you :wink: 

Waka, yes I did vacuum the veneer but the way I feel at the moment it will be too soon if I never have to do another piece! Just to give you a clue, nearly 10 litres of glue have been used so far in the veneering! (Mind you the sidea nd the back and internal tops/bottomsa are all veneered too, albeit with stuff that was much easier than the crotch veneer).


----------



## Midnight (24 Aug 2005)

fine lookin piece Chris...

reminds me I gotta get back to my own one ASAP....


----------



## wizer (24 Aug 2005)

proper job so far Boss. I like it a lot!


----------



## tim (24 Aug 2005)

Chris,

It looks fantastic. The mahogany is stunning. To think that you were going to have an extractor pipe in the bottom of it!.....:roll: 

What does the shell look like - ie with all the doors open?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2005)

I was beginning to wonder what you've been up to in your workshop. Now I see. It may be a labour of love, but it's certainly going to be something everyone will love when it's finished.

If you want some help choosing handles, just ask Philly :wink: .

Gill


----------



## trevtheturner (24 Aug 2005)

That's a really super job, Chris. Almost too good for a workshop. :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Travis Byrne (25 Aug 2005)

Chris

Its beautiful.
But its like Trev said, Me thinks its too nice to be in the shop.
Build one of of MDF for the shop. :lol: :lol: 

Travis


----------



## Frank D. (25 Aug 2005)

Wow, that's for tools?! Very impressive Chris. The mahogany is spectacular laid out like that.
Frank


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2005)

Chris, it's all already been said. Superb and that veneer really sets it off so well. An absolute masterpiece :shock:


----------



## Pete W (25 Aug 2005)

A thing of beauty, Chris. 

When it's been finished a few months I'm sure you'll enjoy the warm gloatable feeling more than the memory of the pain. After all, if we're allowed to gloat over a simple tool acquisition (and we are!) how great the gloat of seeing a project like that through to completion.


----------



## Chris Knight (25 Aug 2005)

Thanks for all your kind comments. I shall certainly be pleased when it is finished and look forward to when I can show it properly stocked too :wink: 

Tim - you are quite right, I'm glad I had the DC hose moved!


----------



## Adam (25 Aug 2005)

Superb Chris - (although I can't really believe you are not going to have it in pride of place in the house!)

Adam


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Aug 2005)

Marvellous Chris, I hope you are writing it up.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## soapy (25 Aug 2005)

Very nice, don't know how long it has taken so far but worth the effort.


----------



## dedee (25 Aug 2005)

Chris, 
Gorgeous - what took you so long?
Is that the final resting place? Isn't the bench in the way of the lower left door? Or perhaps you still have plans for a moveable bench?

Andy


----------



## Ian Dalziel (26 Aug 2005)

Fabulous Chris,
Looking forward to seeing the inside now.......have you got any surprises hidden inside :wink: 

must get into the loft and look for these airpress bags for you...i havent forgoton...just need to psyc myself up to go up into the loft 


looking forward to part 2......

Ian


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Aug 2005)

Ian,
Many thanks - just watch out for the bogeymen that live in dark places like lofts!


----------



## Matt1245 (27 Aug 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmm mmmmmm, i'm dribbling at your lovely cabinet. Fantastic.

Wanting to make something similar myself when i finish my bench. Won't be half as good as yours, but you have spured me on.

Matt.


----------



## devonwoody (27 Aug 2005)

Makes my own efforts very humble, still perhaps one day I might reach your standard. Bench seems to be in the top range as well.


----------



## Adam (7 Sep 2005)

Got it finished yet? :wink: 

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Sep 2005)

Adam,

I wish! However, I am making some progress albeit slowly. Currently fitting out the doors in the upper cabinet. The cross bars that hold the chisels are held in sliding dovetails and can be removed when I change my mind and need a different configuration, although things like the tee square and saws will need to be fixed by something that is likely to be more permanent.


----------



## Ian Dalziel (7 Sep 2005)

Oh Yes,
Taking shape....Chris I also put supports behind the chisel blades just deep enough that it held them flat then ran a piece of magnetic strip to secure. I was worried that when i opened the door they would fall...I also took the time to caliper the ferruls on the handles for the different sizes to ensure that the right chisel was in order and i cut the slot to the correct size. I didnt go as far as sliding dovetails as i find they can be difficult to remove but I've never had to move anything since i finished so good choice.......its really shaping up.
I also used a lot of rare earth magnets sunk into flush.....they hold tools very well particulary planes but not enough to require excess force to remove....just a thought....i know i puzzled over how best to hold tools without having to damage the actual cabinet.. I also used a few tool clips from screwfix to hold the more awkward tools but mounted them onto sub-boards if that makes sense.
remember though to fit your crossmembers behind your tools or you'll never slide out the long tools. :roll: :lol:


question.......I picked up a 17 foot length 200mm x 75mm of Lignum vitae yesterday what a weight.......how good would this be do you reckon for plane handles and knobs....its actually very dark brown almost a light rosewood but i've never worked it before and i belive its very hard but the metalworking lathe and cnc mill should cope with it I think....any thoughts
PS its been sitting in a guys garage for the last 42years he said....he couldnt cut it....probing it was about 8% but i think my probe only scratched the surface

like the little gents saw :lol: puzzle ewhats the fairy liquid for.....nothing kinky i hope :lol: :lol: 

Ian


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2005)

I suddenly see a real drawback to such a purty tool cabinet. You need to have purty tools to put in it. #-o Half my old stuff'd look very sorry in such surroundings. So Chris, when you send it along for re-homing, better include the contents eh? :wink: I'm also suddenly suffering from tool cabinet-itis; usually a symptom of reading The Toolbox Book. As I have neither the time nor timber to do anything about it, the mental agony is acute. I may sue... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Ian Dalziel (7 Sep 2005)

Alf.......I'm sure youll get round tuit :lol: :lol: 


Chris,....I struggled with trying to explain what i did so i've posted a pic hope you dont mind.....this picture was taken before i added the magnetic stip....the only chisels unsuported are the little butts but they are small enough not to require it.







Ian


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Sep 2005)

Alf":3irc65uc said:


> As I have neither the time nor timber to do anything about it, the mental agony is acute.



Alf, I shall definitely remember you in my will - but I feel fine at the moment. As for timber, I suggest you speak nicely to Ian. 

Ian, do you mean you picked it up as in you lifted it? If so, remind me never to pick an argument with you! Thanks for the ideas and the picture. In fact the holes/slots I made for the chisels were individually sized as you did but I also made my slots tapered to match the tapers on the socketed chisels, so that the chisel are well well restrained and don't flop about even when giving the door a sharp tug. Good idea about the magnets - I shall see how they may help.

Re your wood, from talking with Konrad, I think the main thing to look for is a wood that expands/contracts very little with changes in humidity. I guess Lignum Vitae may be one such but I slo understand it can be a pipper to glue which may militate against it.

BTW the Fairy liquid bottle contains my barrier cream - need it for working some woods esp Iroko.


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2005)

waterhead37":1b32hvlv said:


> but I feel fine at the moment.


That can soon be fixe.... er, um, who said that? 8-[ Just kidding, Chris. :wink: 

Ian, have you had any trouble with the tools getting magnetised? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Ian Dalziel (7 Sep 2005)

Alf,
Havent noticed the tools being magnified......the magnetic strip i used was sticky back 3mm thick and very minimal magnetisation but theres enough to hold the tools........I do have a demagnetiser but i've never had to use it....it also doesnt mark the tools as when i used the earth magnets i recessed them underflush by mistake by about 1 mm so they dont actually touch the tools.....The magnetic strips are used in commercial kitchens for knives etc and any loose metal particls seems to stck to the magnet rather than the knifes......i looked at this before i started.

Ian


----------



## ProShop (7 Sep 2005)

Chris,
Fantastic, very, very nice tool collection as well.
:mrgreen: =D> =D>


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Sep 2005)

Progress - of a sort. I got the RH door finished and have made a set of cubbies for some planes on the LHS of the upper cabinet. I was going to put these along the bottom as Andy Rae did but as I cannot open the LH door fully without shifting the cabinet - it is on castors but still a bit of a hassle as other stuff has to be moved - I decided on sticking the smaller planes on the left. This allows me to put in the bank of drawers (still to be built) and open them even though the LH door is not fully open. When all the building is done, I am going to have to schedule a week or two for final finishing to match all the colours!

As you can see on the bench, I have been a bit distracted by carving of late.


----------



## Philly (28 Sep 2005)

Splendid Chris!
It looks so lovely-glad you got the contents to match :wink: 
Particularly like the rasp department
Philly


----------



## tim (28 Sep 2005)

Looking really good Chris. You are going to have to do something about the brickwork next - how about some panelling?

The carving looks pretty impressive too. Is that for anything - or practise, practise, practise?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wizer (28 Sep 2005)

coming on a treat Boss :wink:


----------



## dedee (28 Sep 2005)

Chris, the cabinet looks magnificent.

We would like to see more of the carving. Are you enjoying the classes?


Andy


----------



## frank (28 Sep 2005)

tim the brick work looks ok its that roll of loo paper that scares me   ouch ,
chris the cab looks brill,

frank


----------



## devonwoody (29 Sep 2005)

That toilet roll on the r/h side of your last picture has got me worried  

Can I say anymore?

Sorry Frank I have just seen your posting.


----------



## Adam (29 Sep 2005)

Chris, 

It's coming along a treat!!

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement guys - I will get it finished one day!
Philly, glad you like the rasps - they look so innocent don't they? 

Tim, panelling would eat into my space and that is thus a no-no. I might just get around to painting it white when I have finished the cabinet - at least that is my plan. The cabinet will store stuff that is presently on walls and so help to clear patches for painting.

Frank, that 240 grit loo paper leaves your bum as smooth as a baby's - try it sometime :lol: 

The carving that I am trying to do is the one in the old picture below. I am finding it darn hard but the instructor at my carving class (local adult education class) is very good and giving me lots of good advice. I haven't yet persuaded him to do any actual carving for me but I am working on it! The main difficulty for me is visualising exactly how the thing is supposed to look in 3D. As for the hands I carved, I have resorted to a plasticine model to help.


----------



## MikeW (29 Sep 2005)

Chris--the cabinet and the carving look splended!

I'm very impressed.

Mike


----------



## dedee (29 Sep 2005)

Chris,
Can you give me some details on that carving clamp/holder you are using? I know someone who could well make use of a gadget like that.


thanks

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Sep 2005)

Mike, thanks!

Andy, PM sent with details


----------



## Alf (29 Sep 2005)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

'Nuff said.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Woodythepecker (29 Sep 2005)

Wow Chris it is certainly coming along. 

Regards

Woody


----------



## devonwoody (30 Sep 2005)

Whitehad37
after the facetious remarks concerning the loo roll, can you please advise me if you use the abrasive roll for belting. If so how do you cope with joining the ends together?


----------



## Chris Knight (30 Sep 2005)

dovenwoddy,

The roll is just ordinary sandpaper - 240 grit stearated stuff. Not used for belting.


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jan 2006)

Thought I had better update this thing. All I need to do now is to carve the handles for the outer doors/drawers..

Finishing has been a pain. There is so much luster in the mahogany that viewed from different angles, the rails and stiles were changing from light to dark and looked like completely different woods - taking on a sort of patchwork quilt effect. I calmed it down by using a pigmented stain which has helped and since there wasn't a great deal of figure in the carcase posts, rails and stiles etc. didn't obscure anything important. The veneered panels of course I didn't treat this way!

The internal drawers are all dovetailed, the ripple fronts are veneer I sawed myself from a board that wasn't large enough to do all the drawers so I re-sawed 1/8 inch thick slices and made up the fronts that way. The pulls are all carved from ebony - they are actually curved although that is hard to see here.

The arrangement for the planes in the top section is still under review until I decide what really works best.

At least I can now use it as intended and I have sworn never, ever to build and use a piece simultaneously in futyre! (penalty of a small workshop but at least there is no more space for workshop furniture :lol: )


----------



## Adam (12 Jan 2006)

Wowzers! Thats a truly amazing piece of work. Congratulations. You must be chuffed to bits!!!!

Can you do some more close ups by any chance?

Adam


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2006)

Coming on a treat Chris! Having seen it up close I can vouch for its beauty.

Is it on wheels? I didn't notice that before.


----------



## Jake (12 Jan 2006)

That's gorgeous. I'd be too scared/proud to keep it in a workshop.


----------



## dedee (12 Jan 2006)

Chris, that is a fabulous piece of work. It must be a relief to see it finished - well almost.

Are you going to sort out the bench that is obscuring the bottom right door? 

Andy


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Jan 2006)

Hi Chris

Absolutely fantastic. What a lovely piece of work.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Neil (12 Jan 2006)

Wow wow wow wow wow wow wow :shock: 

Absolutely beautiful, Chris - I'm not a fan of mahogany but I think you might just have converted me! Maybe its just because I've only been exposed to faux-mahogany, the real deal is something else.

The contents aren't bad either!  



Adam":22r28i9h said:


> Can you do some more close ups by any chance?


I'll second that!

Neil


----------



## gidon (12 Jan 2006)

Wow Chris - really lovely piece! Have you worked out where the next plane purchase will go ?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Scott (12 Jan 2006)

Stunning work Chris! Very well done!


----------



## devonwoody (12 Jan 2006)

Will it be completed before that 31 March date :wink: ?

Everything said above.PLUS.


----------



## tim (12 Jan 2006)

Its alright I s'pose, if you like that sort of thing

:twisted: :twisted: 

Really fabulous Chris, well done.

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Gill (12 Jan 2006)

It's beautiful and inspirational. Quite awesome.

Gill


----------



## Scott (12 Jan 2006)

devonwoody":30klqirl said:


> Will it be completed before that 31 March date :wink: ?



Not a curve in sight! :wink:


----------



## Neil (12 Jan 2006)

Scott":2iwwfof1 said:


> Not a curve in sight! :wink:


Yes, but we haven't seen the carved handles yet... :lol: 

Neil


----------



## martyn2 (12 Jan 2006)

Scott":hsluyq0w said:


> Not a curve in sight! :wink:




no! just look at the grain  beautiful work 

martyn


----------



## stewart (12 Jan 2006)

Wow, that's something to really aspire too. It's more beautiful than any furniture I've got in my house!
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Fantastic work, Chris. An inspiration.
Stewart


----------



## Philly (12 Jan 2006)

Looks amazing, Chris! :shock: :shock: 
Can we see the low cupboard and drawers? Or do you keep your routers in there..... :lol: 
Philly


----------



## special bone (12 Jan 2006)

Oooooooo!!! If sometime in the next 50 years I make something even half as big, and half as good, I can die happy.  

Well done.


----------



## Waka (12 Jan 2006)

Chris

Brillient , its a real masterpiece, and believe me when I say I'm not jealous.


----------



## ike (12 Jan 2006)

Chris, you've done it yet again. Respect...nuff said.

Ike


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jan 2006)

Thank you everyone for all your kind remarks - it really adds to the pleasure of (almost) finishing it!

Philly, the bottom section is very nearly empty :!: at present. I haven't yet worked out what is best to put inside - at the moment there is a chest of carving tools - somewhat temporarily there as it mainly holds tools I don't use a lot.

BTW I am not entering this in the competition for anyone who might have thought that :wink:


----------



## syntec4 (12 Jan 2006)

:tongue9: 

Thats incredible. Words fail me.

Lee.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jan 2006)

Chris......

Suddenly I'm put off finishing my tool cabinet. That is one of the best pieces I have seen. There are no adjectives to do it justice. Even you have excelled yourself
:shock:


----------



## les chicken (13 Jan 2006)

Chris

That is some piece of work, you must be proud of it. 

I thought at first a bit over the top just for tools *BUT* looking at what you have in there What an heirloom you have created.

=D> =D> =D> =D>

Les


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Jan 2006)

Lee, Tony, Les,

Thank you very much. Les, I agree it is a bit OTT perhaps but I did want to be able to say to the grandkids "Everything you need to build furniture and even make a living, is in there, so don't flog it unless you are completely broke!"


----------



## tim (13 Jan 2006)

Chris":28sfshkv said:


> and even make a living



So is there a little sweatshop in the bottom churning out chipboard flatpacks? :shock: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Jan 2006)

Yup! No Narnia in the bottom cupboard but this :-


----------



## tim (14 Jan 2006)

Chris,

I've told you before and I'll tell you again - do not publish photos of my workshop without permission! 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## RogerS (20 Jan 2006)

Chris (or others)

How do you manage a project like this that takes place over a long time? I find that if I don't do something on a project every few weeks or so then I completely forget where my thought processes had got to and have to start all over again  

Any tips?

Roger


----------



## MikeW (20 Jan 2006)

waterhead37":38c8iqim said:


> Thought I had better update this thing. All I need to do now is to carve the handles for the outer doors/drawers..


Wow Chris!

Here I pretend I'm too busy for much forum reading and I missed your update. Wow! [did I already say that? Wow...]

It really is one of the nicest cabinets--let alone tool cabinets--I've seen. Fantastic job.

Wow.

Mike


----------



## AndyBoyd (20 Jan 2006)

That's it :twisted: 
The teddy bears been thrown

tantrum - stamping - screaming  

It's not only better than mine it's way better !

Let me guess amateur entry for our little storage competition!

Humph [-( 


Oh well must go for a lie down a rest a while, so I can re-compose myself


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Jan 2006)

Andy,
Thanks very much - coming from someone of your abilities, that is high praise indeed!


----------



## AndyBoyd (21 Jan 2006)

Chris,

So now I'm all rested and guilty for my outburst, I can say well done.  

What a beauty, I just love the bold crotch veneers, and the overall proportions. 

What is in the lower cabinet? :?: :?: :?: 

I mentioned to my wife the other day my initial thoughts for Tool Cabinet 2 (Hammers, mallets, pliers, screw drivers, drill bits, sockets, spanners etc )

And she had a fit and showed me the list of house furniture I had already promised to do. So I showed her your wonderful cabinet and her mood darkened. :? 

So I guess some stealth building will be the order of the day, after the Love Chairs are ready. 

Well done again and thanks for inspiring us all to greater things 

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Javier (19 Aug 2008)

Georgeous cabinet. Truly a classic!


----------

